# Protect your pet, and your family, from rabies



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

We rarely hear about people dying of rabies in Canada thanks to good preventative measures, but rabies is still a serious health issue across the world.

The World Health Organization estimates that rabies, a virus spread from the saliva of a rabid animal during a bite or scratch, is responsible for the deaths of upwards of 55,000 people annually.

Last year, seven wild animals (two skunks, five bats) tested positive for rabies in Simcoe Muskoka. The numbers may not sound high, but they tell us that the risk of rabies still exists.

Additionally, the health unit investigated more than 1,100 animal bite incidents and imposed a 10-day quarantine period on a number of suspect cats and dogs, in order to exclude the possibility of rabies in those particular animals.

The good news is that rabies is preventable.

One very effective way to protect you and your family is to vaccinate your pets against rabies.

Every year, the health unit works with local veterinarians to offer low-cost rabies clinics. Last year more than 4,400 cats and dogs were vaccinated at these clinics. The current rabies vaccination of cats and dogs is a mandatory requirement in Simcoe and Muskoka, and can result in fines if not complied with.

You can reduce your risk of rabies by: 
 avoiding contact with and feeding of unfamiliar domestic animals and all wild animals, especially when the animal is obviously ill, acting strangely or is found dead; 
 not allowing pets to run loose outdoors; 
 keeping your pets rabies vaccination up-to-date at your veterinarian or from a low-cost rabies clinic offered in October;
 reporting any domestic dog or cat, and livestock encounters with suspicious wildlife or bats to the animal health branch of the Canadian Food Inspection Agency at 739-0008.

If bitten by any animal, immediately wash the wound well with soap and water, and then contact your doctor.

The health unit should be notified so that the incident can be investigated and assessed for rabies risk. Based on that assessment, post-exposure rabies immunization may be recommended.

For more information about rabies, or to find out more about a low-cost clinic near you, call Your Health Connection at 721-7520 (1-877-721-7520) from Monday to Friday, from 8:30 a.m. to 6 p.m., or visit the website.

Dr. Pfaff is an associate medical officer of health with the Simcoe Muskoka District Health Unit.

Protect your pet, and your family, from rabies


----------

